# Crazy fisherman RUNS me over (Trinity bay)!



## TexasTactics

ANYONE know this guy?


----------



## Reedmaris

I gotta say bud he looks whole lot father than 30 yards of you.


----------



## TrojanFishing

Not really a big deal if he comes in quite. don't see a whole lot wrong here pretty normal


----------



## TexasTactics

Reedmaris said:


> I gotta say bud he looks whole lot father than 30 yards of you.


GoPro is wide view. I could definitely cast to him.


----------



## Reedmaris

TexasTactics said:


> GoPro is wide view. I could definitely cast to him.


If that’s trinity bay on the east shore line like it looks like. That’s prolly Hodges. So it looks like they came in on the backside of the reef to fish it. Doesn’t look like they harmed you at all. Gotta agree with Trojanfishing. It’s normal.


----------



## TexasTactics

TrojanFishing said:


> Not really a big deal if he comes in quite. don't see a whole lot wrong here pretty normal


Wind was blowing over the top of the ridge. Fish were spread out and I had to drift it. If there’s someone standing on it then my boat would of hit them. It’s only 50 yards long don’t see how it’s respectful to try and fish the same spot I am?


----------



## Reedmaris

TexasTactics said:


> Wind was blowing over the top of the ridge. Fish were spread out and I had to drift it. If there’s someone standing on it then my boat would of hit them. It’s only 50 yards long don’t see how it’s respectful to try and fish the same spot I am?


You couldn’t drift over the reef bud. If that’s Hodges like it looks like then you wernt drifting over it. You could of possibly drifted over the tip of it but you were far off the tip if they were on the reef.


----------



## TexasTactics

Reedmaris said:


> If that’s trinity bay on the east shore line like it looks like. That’s prolly Hodges. So it looks like they came in on the backside of the reef to fish it. Doesn’t look like they harmed you at all. Gotta agree with Trojanfishing. It’s normal.


 how am I suppose to cast over the ridge with someone standing on it?


----------



## Reedmaris

TexasTactics said:


> how am I suppose to cast over the ridge with someone standing on it?


First off it’s not a ridge. It’s where the shells drops off. That’s the tip of the reef. It’s a drop off. And in the video it looks like a east wind was blowing. So where you were at you wernt going to even drift over the tip of the reef. It looks like they were right on top of Hodges. So you wernt anywhere close to the tip where I’m sure they were going to Wade. Just looks like you are trying to get attention bud


----------



## TexasTactics

Reedmaris said:


> You couldn’t drift over the reef bud. If that’s Hodges like it looks like then you wernt drifting over it. You could of possibly drifted over the tip of it but you were far off the tip if they were on the reef.


How am I suppose to cast over the ridge if someone is standing on it?


----------



## TexasTactics

Reedmaris said:


> First off it’s not a ridge. It’s where the shells drops off. That’s the tip of the reef. It’s a drop off. And in the video it looks like a east wind was blowing. So where you were at you wernt going to even drift over the tip of the reef. It looks like they were right on top of Hodges. So you wernt anywhere close to the tip where I’m sure they were going to Wade. Just looks like you are trying to get attention bud


 I was simply drifting down the edge and fan casting idk what your assuming but I’m telling you what happened😂 drifting staying 40 yards away from it and fan casting. It’s not big enough for 2 people


----------



## Reedmaris

TexasTactics said:


> I was simply drifting down the edge and fan casting idk what your assuming but I’m telling you what happened😂 drifting staying 40 yards away from it and fan casting. It’s not big enough for 2 people


You have no clue about fishing bud if you are saying Hodges isn’t big enough for 2 people lol I’ve fished there my whole life. That she’ll runs from the shoreline all the way out way father then where you are at. Have a good one bud. Can’t argue with someone that doesn’t know what there talking about.


----------



## TexasTactics

Reedmaris said:


> You have no clue about fishing bud if you are saying Hodges isn’t big enough for 2 people lol I’ve fished there my whole life. That she’ll runs from the shoreline all the way out way father then where you are at. Have a good one bud. Can’t argue with someone that doesn’t know what there talking about.


Hey man we all have our own opinions. I was raised around this bay system and I have never and will never get out and wade with in a hundred yards of someone maybe times have changed. If I can cast at you and touch you with my top water that’s too close for me. You can go tie off to the boards at the spill way and have no issue but idk I could be wrong.


----------



## Reedmaris

TexasTactics said:


> Hey man we all have our own opinions. I was raised around this bay system and I have never and will never get out and wade with in a hundred yards of someone maybe times have changed. If I can cast at you and touch you with my top water that’s too close for me. You can go tie off to the boards at the spill way and have no issue but idk I could be wrong.


Nah bud I’m not that type to fish the spillway lol I’m also it the type to ***** about someone pulling up a a big major reef several hundred yards away and video them and post it on the internet to try to get some attention. But I also could be wrong lol


----------



## hoogenda

I think its ironic a guy is catching fish and another boat rolls up - must be some good binoculars.


----------



## TexasTactics

hoogenda said:


> I think its ironic a guy is catching fish and another boat rolls up - must be some good binoculars.


😂😂😂 right!


----------



## Reedmaris

hoogenda said:


> I think its ironic a guy is catching fish and another boat rolls up - must be some good binoculars.


Had to be some badass ones to see his lil boat lol


----------



## TexasTactics

Reedmaris said:


> Nah bud I’m not that type to fish the spillway lol I’m also it the type to *** about someone pulling up a a big major reef several hundred yards away and video them and post it on the internet to try to get some attention. But I also could be wrong lol


----------



## TexasTactics

Hey man I don’t pull in on other people when they are catching fish. If I see someone fishing a spot I leave them alone and go find something else. I give them there space and go find my own fish. Maybe your etiquette isn’t just at the same level as mine


----------



## Reedmaris

TexasTactics said:


> Hey man I don’t pull in on other people when they are catching fish. If I see someone fishing a spot I leave them alone and go find something else. I give them there space and go find my own fish. Maybe your etiquette isn’t just at the same level as mine


Catching fish? You posted a 10min video of you catching 3 fish. So you are saying they saw you catch all 3 fish from the whole day in that one spot and decided to pull in on you? Lol seriously bud you just gotta admit you are putting this video on here for attention. Clearly you arnt getting any. And clearly you have no idea how big that reef is if you are worried about 2 boats fishing it.


----------



## 2Hype

Definitely potlicking. Setting up within casting range is total lack of class.


----------



## TexasTactics

Reedmaris said:


> Catching fish? You posted a 10min video of you catching 3 fish. So you are saying they saw you catch all 3 fish from the whole day in that one spot and decided to pull in on you? Lol seriously bud you just gotta admit you are putting this video on here for attention. Clearly you arnt getting any. And clearly you have no idea how big that reef is if you are worried about 2 boats fishing it.


Next time I go fish imma just follow people around a pull in a fish where they are catching em! Idk why I never thought of that. You have a blessed day and sorry for the confusion


----------



## TexasTactics

2Hype said:


> Definitely potlicking. Setting up within casting range is total lack of class.


Thank you 🙌


----------



## Reedmaris

TexasTactics said:


> Next time I go fish imma just follow people around a pull in a fish where they are catching em! Idk why I never thought of that. You have a blessed day and sorry for the confusion


No concussion bud, your just so full of **** if you think someone is following you and your boat around trying to potlick off of you when you have only caught 3 fish all day per the video lol sounds like you need to stick to bass fishing. Have a blessed one buddy


----------



## hoogenda

Don't know either of you but boat size is irrelevant and not cool to make a joke about that..people work hard for what they have..

This is a big bay system - give people some space


----------



## Lone-Star

Not worth getting so worked up over stuff like that. Come fish Baffin you would stroke out day 1 if that got you so upset. Maybe that guy just knows a lot about the structure and knows you could both fish it without hurting each other.


----------



## Capt.MJ

They were too close. Unless you waved them in, they should've moved on. Hodges, lil hodges, Submerged, N.ridge, doesn't matter. No one wants their wade cut off by a boat drifting, why cut off somebody's drift by dropping anchor and jumping out? If you can hold a conversation, you're too close, unless invited.


----------



## GSMAN

I would of had the same reaction. He got way too close. If someone beats you to a spot you wanted to wade, get there earlier. That guy wanted the spot regardless who was there already. This is so irritating and you let him know. Common courtesy is not so common anymore! By the way, nice catching!


----------



## gbcorley

I had a guy do that 2 weeks ago and everyone was like hes not that close because the gopro's wide view makes it look likes hes not even close. I've had a few guys follow me around most the day taking gps points flying a drone over my boat. Fishing in galveston is becoming a **** show.


----------



## DC31

"Crazy Fisherman Runs you Over"?? Great clickbait title!! So getting within 100yds of you on a public reef that has been a known hotspot for decades is "running you over"?? Seems everyone with a gopro camera these days is a beat reporter for CNN or a movie producer that wants to chronicle every moment of their lives and put it on SM for attention. I understand "ethics" and potlicking and getting in front of somebody's drift is inconsiderate but that reef is big enough to find another drift line and avoid ruining a good trip with a shouting match. Ever fished Hanna's or other reefs when they are stacked up and it's on? You just get in line and go around people.


----------



## NE14fishing

Definitely potlicking and to close. It’s interesting, all the replies are giving the impression they would be fine with another boat/waders moving in on them while they were catching fish? I find that hard to believe, regardless of all the details given.


----------



## TexasSlam18

As the OP pulls out of the spot he "blows it out." If I cant have it then nobody can!!! Haha. 

The whole ordeal is typical day on the Galveston Bay complex nowadays. **** show. In my opinion if you are catching them then keep doing you. You can't let others ruin your day on the water even though people have very questionable judgement.


----------



## robp

Sounds like the pot licker has some friends on here.


----------



## Johnny9

So glad I stopped fishing the Bays in 2008. It gotten so horriible with others fishing around you


----------



## oakforestmx

The fact that you can have a conversation means that dipsh-t is too close. I woulda done circles around that pos before i left!


----------



## HoustonKid

The GoPro does not show distance that well. That boat was close and that was an Arse hole move on the other boat.


----------



## Rockfish2

oakforestmx said:


> The fact that you can have a conversation means that dipsh-t is too close. I woulda done circles around that pos before i left!


Agreed, but I try my best not to let this stuff bother me if I can help it. Potlicking like this is bad enough, but when you get too ****** about it then they’ve ruined your day even more. Having said all that I’m planning on fishing this upcoming holiday weekend. I’ve been tied up with work and other unforeseen house issues and haven’t been able to run the boat for almost a month so it has to be done.


----------



## bcoastal

This happens all the time. Put your head down and keep fishing or move to your next spot.


----------



## Muddskipper

What’s your name... ?
-Tony!
....you Tony
-what’s your name, Ezikel!
....you Ezikel!


----------



## TexasTactics

Lone-Star said:


> Not worth getting so worked up over stuff like that. Come fish Baffin you would stroke out day 1 if that got you so upset. Maybe that guy just knows a lot about the structure and knows you could both fish it without hurting each other.


So true thanks for the support! Might have to go when this wind will calm down!!


----------



## TexasTactics

Capt.MJ said:


> They were too close. Unless you waved them in, they should've moved on. Hodges, lil hodges, Submerged, N.ridge, doesn't matter. No one wants their wade cut off by a boat drifting, why cut off somebody's drift by dropping anchor and jumping out? If you can hold a conversation, you're too close, unless invited.


Exactly thanks for the support! Tried to keep my cool as long as possible sometimes it’s hard. If it was a fan or a buddy it would be a different sorry but without even saying hey is it cool if we pull in is just not gonna fly with me!


----------



## TexasTactics

GSMAN said:


> I would of had the same reaction. He got way too close. If someone beats you to a spot you wanted to wade, get there earlier. That guy wanted the spot regardless who was there already. This is so irritating and you let him know. Common courtesy is not so common anymore! By the way, nice catching!


Exactly It’s starting to get worst as more people start moving around here. I know a lot of people that would not have taken it as lightly as I did!


----------



## TexasTactics

gbcorley said:


> I had a guy do that 2 weeks ago and everyone was like hes not that close because the gopro's wide view makes it look likes hes not even close. I've had a few guys follow me around most the day taking gps points flying a drone over my boat. Fishing in galveston is becoming a **** show.


I was worried about that too with the GoPro but you can hear him clearly through the mic and if he was far it would not of picked it up. That’s ridiculous a drone???? Omgggg Fr it is


----------



## TexasTactics

NE14fishing said:


> Definitely potlicking and to close. It’s interesting, all the replies are giving the impression they would be fine with another boat/waders moving in on them while they were catching fish? I find that hard to believe, regardless of all the details given.


If I pulled that close into someone I’d be expecting a fight lol. I was wading the other day about 200 yards from someone and they had been there before me and they started walking towards me. Me not recognizing they were wading towards me at first when I initially got out. I got up and left just to respect they were there first.


----------



## TexasTactics

TexasSlam18 said:


> As the OP pulls out of the spot he "blows it out." If I cant have it then nobody can!!! Haha.
> 
> The whole ordeal is typical day on the Galveston Bay complex nowadays. **** show. In my opinion if you are catching them then keep doing you. You can't let others ruin your day on the water even though people have very questionable judgement.


I’m glad this has gotten attention just for that reason hoping everyone gets a general idea that there’s people that won’t put up with it and that it’s getting bad. The boundaries in saltwater fishing is a lot wider than freshwater fishing. There’s a lot of people around here that don’t play games and would have taken it a lot worst than I did.


----------



## TexasTactics

robp said:


> Sounds like the pot licker has some friends on here.


No kidding 😂😂


----------



## TexasTactics

Johnny9 said:


> So glad I stopped fishing the Bays in 2008. It gotten so horriible with others fishing around you


That’s why I’m glad this is getting attention to kind of recognize the issue. I just wanna fish and not have to worry about all this ****!


----------



## TexasTactics

oakforestmx said:


> The fact that you can have a conversation means that dipsh-t is too close. I woulda done circles around that pos before i left!


Exactlyyy! Come onnnnnn!!!


----------



## TexasTactics

HoustonKid said:


> The GoPro does not show distance that well. That boat was close and that was an Arse hole move on the other boat.


^ amen thanks for the support!


----------



## TexasTactics

Rockfish2 said:


> Agreed, but I try my best not to let this stuff bother me if I can help it. Potlicking like this is bad enough, but when you get too **** about it then they’ve ruined your day even more. Having said all that I’m planning on fishing this upcoming holiday weekend. I’ve been tied up with work and other unforeseen house issues and haven’t been able to run the boat for almost a month so it has to be done.


Agreed I tried to stay as calm as possible! At the end of the day you gotta move on and keep fishing! Love your view!


----------



## TexasTactics

bcoastal said:


> This happens all the time. Put your head down and keep fishing or move to your next spot.


Amen brother! That is what its all about, especially if it’s tournament day you gotta be able to clear your head and put it back down and strive through diversity!!


----------



## Prizepig

Good thing you forgot to stop and get ice..............


----------



## Prizepig

.........or he would have been there first.


----------



## dhudson

TexasTactics said:


> Next time I go fish imma just follow people around a pull in a fish where they are catching em! Idk why I never thought of that. You have a blessed day and sorry for the confusion


Sounds like Reedmaris might have been the potlicker that pulled up on you. DEFINITE bridge of etiquette by one of those guys that thinks the bay is there only for his own personal enjoyment.


----------



## El General

He was too close. If he was a better potlicker he would have pulled in there after you made your drift.


----------



## medina19

Gopro definitely makes things look farther then they are


----------



## atcfisherman

There are all sorts of rude people out there. About 12 years ago I was fishing some bird by myself in my boat. A 24' boat I could see in the distance was heading my way. I was about 30-40 yards from where the birds were diving and catching fish. This boat goes between me and the birds and stops. I said that was rude and I was fishing there. His reply was, "I'm a guide and need to put my clients on some fish." So that gives you the right to get so close to me that I can cast past your boat? He said again, "I'm a guide."

By that time the bite stopped because of him. I just left but was amazed.


----------



## TexasTactics

atcfisherman said:


> There are all sorts of rude people out there. About 12 years ago I was fishing some bird by myself in my boat. A 24' boat I could see in the distance was heading my way. I was about 30-40 yards from where the birds were diving and catching fish. This boat goes between me and the birds and stops. I said that was rude and I was fishing there. His reply was, "I'm a guide and need to put my clients on some fish." So that gives you the right to get so close to me that I can cast past your boat? He said again, "I'm a guide."
> 
> By that time the bite stopped because of him. I just left but was amazed.


That’s no excuse you would think he would be more courteous to try and set an example for his customers!!


----------



## TexasTactics

dhudson said:


> Sounds like Reedmaris might have been the potlicker that pulled up on you. DEFINITE bridge of etiquette by one of those guys that thinks the bay is there only for his own personal enjoyment.


That’s the same thing I was thinking


----------



## shadslinger

No whining.


----------



## FishON11

If you can talk that easily to another boat that is WAY too close. It is really irrelevant how big that area is the guy obviously pulled up right on him. What is really crazy is the amount of people on here that see no issue with this. I know there are areas in the bay were it has become common to fish close to other boats, but this is not one of them. Plenty of other wadable reefs very close to that spot. Its just a lack of respect for other fisherman.


----------



## poppadawg

TexasTactics said:


> That’s the same thing I was thinking


X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccoker

I think the guy was in the wrong.. I firmly believe in giving people the space I would want.. common courtesy

If I might offer a bit of critique/advice. Your title comes across as inflammatory click bait (where did he RUN you over?) and I suspect might have gotten better engagement if you had asked if other's agreed with you on the guy being in the wrong and possible topic for discussion on etiquitte


----------



## Sgrem

I don't think the guy should have come in so close.

But I for dang sure wouldn't have gotten bent out of shape and let it ruin my fishing one bit or rolling out of there all upset.....


----------



## SeaOx 230C

TexasTactics said:


> That’s no excuse you would think he would be more courte





TexasTactics said:


> Exactly thanks for the support! Tried to keep my cool as long as possible sometimes it’s hard. If it was a fan or a buddy it would be a different sorry but without even saying hey is it cool if we pull in is just not gonna fly with me!


"a fan" I am guessing you mean a fan of your videos? Umm ok if you say so.....

This was my first time seeing one of your videos. After watching your reaction I will not be watching another of your videos.

You can't control what others do. They may have been rude, okay I can see that.

You can control what YOU do. Pretty childish reaction.


----------



## NanoSkiff

Thats a good one.


----------



## c hook

he should have never come in that close, and definitely moved on once he realized he wasn't welcome. Hell if you wanted to fish with him, you'd called and invited him, should have told him that. these days with everyone and their pet monkey owning a boat, it's a zoo out there. but still plenty of fish to be had, if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Eastxhunter

Looks like we know who was in the boat lol - the “bud” is a clear giveaway


----------



## Bigmommatrout

Most tournament rules require at least 100 yards from others,, I would of been ****** but looks like he's at least 100 away..


----------



## GAFF TRACKER

I have a few GoPro's and that boat isn't even close to 100 yards away.. He's right with the guess of around 30 yards. 
They weren't screaming to communicate, factor in wind and open area and that should tell you that's a little close. 

What's funny to me is people say the reef is X big or there's plenty of room and the guy with the nice expensive shallow water boat pulls right up on the ole big block chevinrude with an aluminum hull lol

Also people talk about 3 fish, have you ever fished for hours without a bite? I sure have lol

I'm just stirring the pot, OP is young and I am too so I can relate.. Funny to me regardless of what anyone's opinion is haha


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian

Straight ******** move. Can't stand pot lickers. I probably would have been just as angry if not more. When he said you can't cast over here I would have proven him wrong...


----------



## drewpolk

TexasTactics said:


> ANYONE know this guy?


Unfortunately there are Bull headed Fishermen out where we fish and are more concerned about catching fish following the other fishermen since they do not have the exploratory vision the experienced fishermen have. You did the right thing not letting this experience ruin your day. Believe it this guy will have his turn with payback , it's Karma, retributive justice!


----------



## TexasTactics

GAFF TRACKER said:


> I have a few GoPro's and that boat isn't even close to 100 yards away.. He's right with the guess of around 30 yards.
> They weren't screaming to communicate, factor in wind and open area and that should tell you that's a little close.
> 
> What's funny to me is people say the reef is X big or there's plenty of room and the guy with the nice expensive shallow water boat pulls right up on the ole big block chevinrude with an aluminum hull lol
> 
> Also people talk about 3 fish, have you ever fished for hours without a bite? I sure have lol
> 
> I'm just stirring the pot, OP is young and I am too so I can relate.. Funny to me regardless of what anyone's opinion is haha


^^^^^ This guy gets it !!!!! I like this guy HAHAHAHAH


----------



## TexasTactics

drewpolk said:


> Unfortunately there are Bull headed Fishermen out where we fish and are more concerned about catching fish following the other fishermen since they do not have the exploratory vision the experienced fishermen have. You did the right thing not letting this experience ruin your day. Believe it this guy will have his turn with payback , it's Karma, retributive justice!


Amen brother!


----------



## Jamaica Cove

I say POTLICKER. Seen worse. No freaking courtesy and the guy that pulled in on Texas Tactics likely would have blown a gasket if Texas Tactics did what the potlicker did. Inconsiderate jerkwad IMO. But as I said, seen worse-like the dumb sunny beach that actually motored up to me and asked if I was catching fish-my answer: "I was". Or the total brainless idiot that missed the curve of the ICW and beached his 28' twin in West Bay by Alligator Pt. and his "helper" to try to pull it out of 1.5-2' of water actually ran over my line and said "Well, I don't know the area and figured if you were anchored here, I could get through towards the stuck boat"-if I shot him in da haid, he would spit the bullet out because he had a vacuum for a brain/head-total moron. Or the guy in his nice Chrysler tri-hull that kept anchoring just outta reach of my wade and asked why they weren't catching but we was-because there is something called Karma-as we moved down the shore, he would pull anchor and re-anchor in front of us-when I left, I circled and waked the heck outta him and his buds and let him know he should not throw anchor where people are wade fishing a shoreline (east bay). Learn to live with it-it's only getting worse-just look at the folks on here that defended the farking potlicker.

BTW, I don't wanna know your youtube site-that's another story.


----------



## Duckchasr

Reedmaris said:


> You have no clue about fishing bud if you are saying Hodges isn’t big enough for 2 people lol I’ve fished there my whole life. That she’ll runs from the shoreline all the way out way father then where you are at. Have a good one bud. Can’t argue with someone that doesn’t know what there talking about.


their


----------



## poppadawg

Road rage, boat rage, ……chit happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppadawg

So two Karens go fishing…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

